# Adding mount capability to mfsbsd



## balanga (Jun 6, 2021)

Does anyone know what would need to be added to mfsBSD to provide the capability of mounting NFS shares?


----------



## T-Daemon (Jun 6, 2021)

balanga said:


> what would need to be added to mfsBSD to provide the capability of mounting NFS shares?



Unless you mean something else, mount_nfs(8) is included in the standard image. The binaries are under

```
/rescue/mount_nfs
/sbin/mount_nfs
```


----------



## balanga (Jun 6, 2021)

Is that all I  need to add to this list?


----------



## T-Daemon (Jun 6, 2021)

It seems so for the mini edition, never tried it though. The binary under /rescue is not necessarily needed.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 29, 2021)

balanga cross-reference <https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/building-mfsbsd-with-networking-support.80180/> you can use the submenu, near top right, to prefix your thread – _Solved_


----------

